# porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

i heard that the front 4piston calipers can blot on to a TT front brakes is it true...if they fit do i need to do any mods to it or anything


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (280tt)*

I am in the process of adapting TT225/20thAE rotors and Boxster calipers on to my Bug. You're going to need a caliper carrier/adapter to mount the caliper. I got mine from http://www.purems.com. Call them before you order and double-check. They're really great to deal with, so just pick up the phone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After that, all you should need is a new banjo bolt to adapt the stock line to the porsche/brembo caliper, which can be sourced online.
Of course, you'll need the front calipers from a Boxster. The PureMS brackets are only for Boxster calipers (not Boxster S), but the standard Boxster caliper is more than enough to stop you. Buy those new from Porsche or hit up eBay and try and score a pair, which is what I did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The best part is that this upgrade will fit under TT 5 & 6-spoke wheels with plenty of clearance for the calipers. Use the template from ECS Tuning's website (Stg2 v.1) to see if your wheels will fit if you're not sure.
Good luck


----------



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (Mikes72sb)*

hey thanx...so i dont need bigger rotors right??? and does matter what year boxster or they're all the same calipers?? 
can get a new banjo bolt at the dealer or where??
and yeah i have the fat fives wheels im sure they'll fit in it...
what about the brake lines im i gonna need to modifi those too??


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (280tt)*

You can use your stock 12.3" rotor. Being that I have regular 1.8T brakes (11.3"), I needed to upgrade to TT/20thAE rotors, as will any other Mk4 that is not a 20thAE or 1.8T GLI
The banjo bolt for to adapt the stock line to the boxster caliper is available on ECS tuning's website. I bought mine from there. You can also search for custom brake line manufacturers online, as there are many of them. If you know the thread of the Boxster caliper's brake line, then you can order a pair up.
I am using the stainless steel lines that I already have on my car. The length will be long enough. It seems to me that you do not have to modify any part of your brake line, stock rubber or stainless steel, save for the proper banjo bolt previously discussed.
This really is a very easy project. If you can change your pads and bleed your brakes, you can do this.


----------



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (Mikes72sb)*

Ok thanx man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah i'll get those parts and wow looks like a cheap project i can find the calipers at a salvage yard car-part.com thats no prob and the regular boxster im guessing is the 2.7L cool man thank you very much







i was breaking my head here


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (280tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *280tt* »_Ok thanx man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah i'll get those parts and wow looks like a cheap project i can find the calipers at a salvage yard car-part.com thats no prob and the regular boxster im guessing is the 2.7L cool man thank you very much







i was breaking my head here









No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah, get the calipers from a Boxster (non-S). Mine were from a 2001 car. I got them off ebay for $427 for the pair + shipping. New from the dealer they're around $360 a piece, give or take. The brackets are around $170. Rotors are OEM (mine are Brembo replacements). New banjo bolts are $4 a piece. So, you can get an excellent brake upgrade using mostly OEM VW/Audi and Porsche parts for under $1,000. Not bad, if you ask me
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was in the same boat as you earlier this summer. I knew what I wanted but I didn't know where to look. Once I found where to get the brackets the rest was cake.


----------



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (Mikes72sb)*

awesome man thanx alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  i bet yours is gonna come out good


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (280tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *280tt* »_awesome man thanx alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i bet yours is gonna come out good









I'll be taking pics of the install and a small DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I already mocked them up on Sunday to check clearances and brake line length. It all checks out. Stock length lines work and 18x8.5 et30 BBS CH's fit over them with a few mm's to spare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (Mikes72sb)*

awesome man let me know when you post the pix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (Mikes72sb)*

Mikes72sb, I have ECS 13.1" rotors. Do you know if these will work with the boxster calipers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (YNotBoost1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YNotBoost1* »_Mikes72sb, I have ECS 13.1" rotors. Do you know if these will work with the boxster calipers? Thanks in advance.

Contact ECS about that. I can only answer for what I have actual knowlegde of.


----------



## panamabrown77 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah, get the calipers from a Boxster (non-S). Mine were from a 2001 car. I got them off ebay for $427 for the pair + shipping. New from the dealer they're around $360 a piece, give or take. *The brackets are around $170.* Rotors are OEM (mine are Brembo replacements). New banjo bolts are $4 a piece. So, you can get an excellent brake upgrade using mostly OEM VW/Audi and Porsche parts for under $1,000. Not bad, if you ask me
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was in the same boat as you earlier this summer. I knew what I wanted but I didn't know where to look. Once I found where to get the brackets the rest was cake.

Please do tell where you find the brackets for that price


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (panamabrown77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panamabrown77* »_
Please do tell where you find the brackets for that price









http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1310


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (kmf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmf* »_
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1310

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PureMS is great to deal with, too. Really nice people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When I finally do the install I will be taking pics of the process and writing a little DIY for all those interested


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 5:44 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (Mikes72sb)*

Mike,
Louis and I were talking about upgrading my brakes tonight and we were discussing all the possibilities. I am glad I stumbled across this post. Thanks for actually being one to "help" on this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mike,
Louis and I were talking about upgrading my brakes tonight and we were discussing all the possibilities. I am glad I stumbled across this post. Thanks for actually being one to "help" on this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









If I knew you guys were looking for info I wouldn't have said anything








Glad I could help you guys out. My car should be back in my hands in about 10 days, and then I'll finally be able to put the brakes on the car, so make sure you get yourselves down to the G2G to check them out in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on 225 TT (Mikes72sb)*

thanx a lot for all this ppl it helped







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....


----------

